# Do you get pimples?



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm 30 and I STILL get pimples!! :con :wtf :stu 
My sister is 32 and she's the same! :eyes 
...What's up with that?!


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Rarely. I hardly had any through adolescence and now as an adult I only get a couple a year.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Lonelyguy said:


> Rarely. I hardly had any through adolescence and now as an adult I only get a couple a year.


 :x :mum :duck


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Not really no. I've been very fortunate with my skin, it's never caused me any problems. 

I've never taken care of it either. I think I personally offended the drugstore lady who asked me about my skin care routine recently when I was all umm..scrub it with strong soap?


----------



## Eminence (Aug 23, 2008)

I've been breaking out for years O_O. I was an early bloomer with acne >_>. I tried mostly everything to get rid of it but nothing really seemed to work except accutane. Right now its not as bad as it was.. and I'm really glad my acne doesn't scar. I was on accutane last year and it helped out a lot =).


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm in the minority so far!!! :rofl


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I get a few on my face when im stressed out. I usually have some on my shoulders but their not too bad. I had it alot worse as a teenager.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I get them sometimes. The time of the month(well before pregnancy) was worst of all...I always get one or a few then. Other than the one time a month I usually don't get them too bad anymore, but when I was a teenager my skin was HORRIBLE!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I get one every now and then, but it usually goes away pretty quick.


----------



## javasirc (Jan 27, 2008)

My face was covered in acne from 5th grade to 11th grade. Then my doctor gave me some anti-bacteria perscription and it all went away in 2 weeks. It has stayed gone for the last 4 years, but i have tiny red dots with redness around them now, all over my face. I think its about to come back, it started about 3-4 weeks ago.... right after i started my new job. Unfortunatly i dont have the money to visit the doctor before it gets bad.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I get them when I'm stressed, which means I get them most of the time.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I still get them occasionally. In fact, I have one on my cheek right now. Before I went on Accutane I got a lot more, but that course seems to have cleared most of them up. Even when I do get them, they dry up pretty quick.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Sometimes I'll go months without a single one and then like recently a few will appear all at once....but nothing really bad, like I had when I was a teenager. I had perfectly clear skin until I turned 17 which coincidently, around that time is when all my problems started...(severe anxiety, depression, a stomach ulcer) I eventually went to a dermatologist who prescribed me an antibiotic and that completely cleared up my skin. I don't take the antibiotic anymore, so I do get the occasional pimple here and there.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> I'm 30 and I STILL get pimples!! :con :wtf :stu
> My sister is 32 and she's the same! :eyes
> ...What's up with that?!


RubyT, acne keeps us looking young!


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

21 here and still getting them. And the maternal unit kept saying they disappear after 20...


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm 35 and still get them. It has basically ruined my life. I have the worst acne/scars you will ever see. I get them all over.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I get one every now and then but I pretty much quit getting them about a year or two ago. I was on accutane in high school though. Man did that suck.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I hate all these acne treatments, I think they're kind of ridiculous. Like, right now I'm trying Skin Medica's Acne Care line, and the woman who sold them to me talked me into throwing out nearly all of my skincare products. And now I'm severly undermoisturized (their moisturizer is too greasy and has this yellow tint that makes me look jaundiced!) and under-exfoliated. And I specifically asked her if the moisturizer and scrub had to go too, and she said that it did, or my acne wouldn't ever go away. 

I think I've been played. ops


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

My skin broke out really bad when i was 16 , man was that social suicide but yeah i only get the occasional pimple although that said i do have quite oily skin which is embarrassing. ops


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

No and never did.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Derekgnr said:


> I'm 35 and still get them. It has basically ruined my life. I have the worst acne/scars you will ever see. I get them all over.


Is there some skin treatment you could have on your face that could smooth out scars? I'm sure there is. Perhaps it is expensive.

Then again there are some actors in Hollywood -male ones- who have scarred faces. It doesn't necessarily ruin appearance in the eyes of others (and perhaps more so in the case of a male, who are expected to not have really baby smooth skin).


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 30 and I STILL get pimples!! :con :wtf :stu
> ...


Heh! Did you notice that I put my self in a 'younger category' :lol ....I arranged groups as follows: 21-25, 26- 30 and then 31-35!(I didn't even do it consciously -it was just automatic! :um)

That way I look like I'm in the 20-year-old category! :rofl


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

RubyTuesday said:


> Derekgnr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 35 and still get them. It has basically ruined my life. I have the worst acne/scars you will ever see. I get them all over.
> ...


There is some kind of laser treatment that could help but that is way too expensive and I have way too many.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

DerekGNR,

Things might improve over time. You really don't look that bad at all.
I wish I could see at least a hint of a smile, though .

Actors do use heavy make-up, though. 

I use a face wash with those beads in it. My current brand is Clean and Clear. It removes the top layer of skin cells that help clog pores.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Does anyone get pimples in weird places? Every once in awhile I'll get one on my leg or on my back. Gross


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

shyvr6 said:


> Does anyone get pimples in weird places? Every once in awhile I'll get one on my leg or on my back. Gross


I do get that occasionally -almost always when I gain or drop weight pretty quickly. Sometimes it's also just due to hot weather causing an accumulation of sweat and then a zit! :yes :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yep. It happens much less frequently, thank goodness. :doh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I rarely get them but when I do they always scar. I never touch them, either.



RubyTuesday said:


> Is there some skin treatment you could have on your face that could smooth out scars? I'm sure there is. Perhaps it is expensive.


I just shelled out £10 on some bio-oil (http://www.bio-oil-direct.co.uk/). It had better work, it's got good reviews. There's probably cheaper herbal remedies or something but meh.


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

shyvr6 said:


> Does anyone get pimples in weird places? Every once in awhile I'll get one on my leg or on my back. Gross


My back is covered. I also get them on my arms and shoulders and neck and other random places.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

RubyTuesday said:


> I'm 30 and I STILL get pimples!! :con :wtf :stu
> My sister is 32 and she's the same! :eyes
> ...What's up with that?!


I'm 32 and still get them. it sucks :yes


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

im not exaggerating by saying my face has been *disfigured* from the scars caused from cystic acne. so, yes, even though im 31, i still get pimples and i suspect i always will/


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

I had pretty crappy skin as a teenager but it started clearing up when I was about 19. I don't miss those days at all!

As long as I shower daily with anti-bacterial soap I barely have any redness at all now.

A wierd aside:
When I was about 17 I found an old tube of aloe vera in the bathroom and started using it on my face. My skin felt really tight and all the plugs and crap would literally be falling out of my skin all day. My skin healed up perfectly and literally looked as smooth and fresh as a baby's. The aloe vera also worked on a rash I had at the time. I didn't have a single blemish on my body. It was like a miracle medicine.

I used up all of that aloe vera, but sadly when I bought more it wasn't nearly as effective, so it was back to crappy skin. I even tried some directly from an aloe plant but it didn't work any better.

If I could find out what was so special about that one tube I could sell the stuff and be a multi-billionaire!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've always had clear skin; it's one of the few things I have in my favor. My otherwise clear skin has been soiled and tainted by nose freckles, though.


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

I very rarely get them


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Fish oil supplements gave me my last one. I'm going back to ground flaxseed. Normally go years without one.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Ruby, you didn't post the poll right! What about people who are exactly 20 

I can't vote.

But I only get a few, so I guess I can choose numero uno.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Not at all or I only get a few at most


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Rarely, even when I was a teenager. I went to a cosmetic stand once "What do you use on your face it's so clear" "Soap" I was then told 'You may want to stop that when your older." When I stopped, I started getting a few zits.... Once in a while I'll get one but it's rare.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i use soap too maybe you guys arent washing right


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I've been using acne.org for several years and my number has significantly decreased. I do notice though, that, if I skip a day, I will get one a few days later. I'm 31. Will it ever end?

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I get a few every once in awhile. I think its mainly skin type.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm 29 and I get them every once in a great while. My biggest things are dry skin and razor burn.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Not at all or I only get a few at most.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My back and arms hardcore all the time. Nothing will help!


----------



## SmillaSnow (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm 30 and I still get pimples! Mine are hormonal. They'd go away if I went on birth control pills again, but they raise my blood pressure so I've been staying away from them. I'm scared of getting a pulmonary edema or whatever.

The upside is that everyone thinks I'm in my early 20s.


----------



## abhishek (Sep 2, 2012)

i am 20 yr guy and i am having i lot of acnes and pimples... its not stoping,i am really getting low... dont know how to get rid of it. it really feels bad coz i am a good tall and have a good physic but these pimples and acnes make me feel so low... plz suggest me wht should i do


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I used to get pimples all the time in my early twenties.

What worked for me is 8 hours of sleep and magnesium supplements.

Try it.

Also, if you work out, wash your face immediately afterwards. Even before showering.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I voted _Not at all or I only get a few at most_

If I eat a lot of sugar or greasy foods I'll be sure to get one pimple in a couple of days unless I wash my face immediately after eating. Lotion tends to make me get small breakouts too but as opposed to my teenage years it's really nothing. Usually if I do breakout I get one underdeveloped pimple that I can get rid of before it gets big and pink.

I believe that stress has an effect on my skin too. It's much harder to monitor that though so I'm not sure. I do believe that a lot of stress usually leads to my skin getting irritated to the point of it getting itchy and if I scratch..all hell breaks lose.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes. Pretty much ruin my face.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Kelly said:


> I've been using acne.org for several years and my number has significantly decreased. I do notice though, that, if I skip a day, I will get one a few days later. I'm 31. Will it ever end?
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


Acne.org, that's a blast from the past for me - use to frequent it's boards like a mad thing :b . Nowadays though, like someone mentioned already, I sup magnesium, try to sleep well and get as much sunlight as I can. My teens were horrific skin wise, but thankfully the worse has come and gone with just waiting it out rather than anything I actually did to try and prevent it.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Very rarely and if I do they aren't visible. I get clogged pores like crazy though.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah. I have oily and sensitive skin which makes it worse. I go to extensive lengths to take care of it and drink water but I still get flare ups from stress and at certain times of the month, and it can't really be stopped.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i'm 28 and i still get the odd zit.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I have so far only gotten about one or two noticeable ones a year, and then all these tiny little ones that probably don't even count in groups.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

The amount that I'd get gradually increased from about age 20 to 26. By June of last year, I was getting new ones every day, and around my period I'd get new clusters of really painful ones each day (I did not normally have more than one or two at a time as a teenager). In desperation, I decided I'd try changing my diet (avoiding refined sugar and flour and other high glycemic foods, eating more vegetables, trying to limit omega-6 while supplementing omega-3, avoiding soy, limiting or avoiding caffeine), and over the past year it's gotten much better. Now I don't get more than a few a month, and the ones I get are smaller and less painful.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Usually I don't have em' unless it's right before my 'time of month' & during it. Then they go away.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

I get a few every now and then but other than that I HAVE THE SKIN OF AN ANGEL!!!!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Very rarely. I had a whole bunch when I was 14-16 and they pretty much went away after that. Now I have rosacea (since age 33 or so).....oh joy!!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosacea


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Uh, almost everyday. But at least skin heals fast.


----------

